# IS A PATTERNMASTER A GOOD CHOKE TUBE



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys i just have a modified stock choke tube, is a patternmaster a good choke tube? is it worth the money


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are others you can look into


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, The Patternmaster is a good choke. As are many of the aftermarket tubes. Good luck in your choice, and good hunting. :beer:


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah it's a good one


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest I am not to sold on them. I don't think it shoots that well out of my gun. I know that might shock a lot of you. There are thousands of fans of patternmaster. I have patterned several chokes, counted thousands of little holes, drawn hundreds of 30" circles and calculated a lot of percent of pellets inside the circle. Not to mention breaking shells open to count all the pellets in them.

For the money I paid I have gotten better results from a lot cheaper choke tubes. But, I do think that it has a very consistent pattern. I looked at the change from 20 yards to 40. Not a whole lot of change in pellet %, pattern widening or any holes in the pattern. But, That is not what I am looking for. I like a tight dense pattern. It did not produce the highest % of pellets inside 30" of all of my chokes.

I was really sold on it because it proclaimed less cripples. Well so far through dove season it has not really won me over in the less crips department either. Although i was not impressed with the pattern percentage I wanted to try out the shortened shot string of the wad seperater. Figured that might be what reduces crips. Not so much.

Hope it helps.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I think they are over rated, and loud, I am deffinately not sold on them.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> I think they are over rated, and loud, I am deffinately not sold on them.


I love mine! I have extended range patternmaster. Though i was hunting ghnd and i watched him shoot 2 geese from 45 yards flying right to left with 3" 3's with a modified choke. I on the other didn't kill a friggen goose! I am not saying they make the shots count anymore or not though the confidence i get from having mine makes me shoot more effectively!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been shooting a patternmaster since 2004 and love it. Granted, i dont always need it but i am so used to it that i leave it in all the time.

buy it. If you dont like it, cabelas will take it back.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are a lover of big shot get a patternmaster, they are recommended to be used with bigger shot like BB's they're not made for smaller shot probably the reason you aren't seeing that big of difference on your dove hunts. In my opinion shells make a bigger difference than choke. Patternmaster did itself a big disservice with its name because they don't pattern all that well. I have never had anyone say they do, however, I do think they work in the field. My advice, try it! If you don't like it Nodak classifieds will help you sell it.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

> they're not made for smaller shot probably the reason you aren't seeing that big of difference on your dove hunts


With the wad seperation technology, theoreticly, there is supposed to be less of a shot string. Which would mean there would be more pellets arriving on target at same time. You think you should see some differance from standard chokes.

And I have heard no claims stating they perform better with larger shot sizes. Maybe a few posts on forums. But I have heard more posts saying from quail to geese my patternmaster stays in my gun. If you find info could you PM me. I am not totally opposed to PatternM. Just not sold completely.

Larger shot or not, I still wanted to try it out. On paper and dove is not the reason I bought it. But, the only thing I can legally test it out on right now. The final verdict is those fat Nov.-Dec. Canadas.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I was told you can't shoot black cloud through a regular patternmaster, is this true?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah you not suppose to shoot blackcloud out of a regular patternmaster but now they have a new one that is meant for using blackcloud shells through it.


----------

